# NHLPROPICKS.COM FREE Nov. trial only 3 days left



## nhlpropicks (Oct 28, 2009)

There are only 3 days left to sign up for the FREE November trial offer. Get a whole month of NHL picks emailed to you for FREE. 

Visit www.nhlpropicks.com or email me at picks@nhlpropicks.com


----------

